
Microsoft wants to bring exFAT to the Linux kernel - btashton
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/28/microsoft-wants-to-bring-exfat-to-the-linux-kernel/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20821064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20821064)

